# Accidental L Series Ad



## Jesse (Sep 11, 2013)

Shot with the Canon 100 f/2.8L IS




L Series by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shot!

Here's mine, but it wasn't accidental. The '*L*' of the 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS, shot with the MP-E 65mm.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shots guys.


----------



## BruinBear (Sep 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Here's mine, but it wasn't accidental. The '*L*' of the 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS, shot with the MP-E 65mm.



Im very disappointed in canon. I expect my L's to be perfectly straight! We should all demand refunds


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 11, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot!
> ...


And it needs 14 stops of dynamic range...


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 11, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot!
> ...



For the money spent definitely


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> BruinBear said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



LOL, can't forget DR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> Im very disappointed in canon. I expect my L's to be perfectly straight! We should all demand refunds



Well, given where the L is painted on, I guess it's pretty hard to correct for _barrel_ distortion.


----------



## ahab1372 (Sep 11, 2013)

So that's how the red rings are attached to the lenses - we are looking at a Canon employee


----------



## Jesse (Sep 11, 2013)

haha


----------



## woollybear (Sep 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Here's mine, but it wasn't accidental. The '*L*' of the 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS, shot with the MP-E 65mm.



That's just showing off!!


----------



## sanj (Sep 21, 2013)

Like it!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Shot with the Canon 100 f/2.8L IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a Nikon drone fly trying to destroy the L red ring


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 21, 2013)

you can buy a D800 and problems solved 8)


----------



## Badger (Sep 21, 2013)

You must have a soft copy. My L is perfectly straight :


----------



## rpt (Sep 21, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot!
> ...


I agree. An L with squiggles and a rogue red ink dot? Don't they AFMA their printers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2013)

Badger said:


> You must have a soft copy. My L is perfectly straight :



Maybe crooked eyes make a crooked L look straight?


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 21, 2013)

woollybear said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot!
> ...



"like" 

hehe


----------



## surapon (Sep 21, 2013)

Wrong Name and wrong place of L-Red ring = for the first photo.
the right name and the right place of L - Red ring = the second photo.
Ha, Ha, Ha


----------



## surapon (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, The accidental L Series in the world war L
Enjoy.
Surapon

สงครามกล้อง


----------

